# NHS nurse’s fob watch



## Rob the magpie (Feb 18, 2018)

I recently obtained a nurses NHS branded fob watch for £1 which has a Miyota quartz movement in it. It's one of the pin-on types like a broach which is all metal with a glass crystal & has NHS printed on both the dial & at the top of the fob. The problem is that I can't find any information on when the NHS actually stopped issuing watches to their staff, and research shows that nurses have had to buy their own for many years & many hospitals no longer allow their staff to wear metal watches, they are now usually made of silicone. I've searched the web (and this forum) but can't even find a picture of one! Could anyone shed any light as to when the NHS stopped issuing NHS branded watches of this type please? I'll post pictures when I get better at taking decent photos of watches, I'm still new here! Any info on it would be appreciated, cheers!


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

My wife had to buy her own way back in the early 70s


----------



## Ullevi (Feb 7, 2017)

Not issued by the NHS as Rog says. My wife's was bought for her by her father in the late 70s and she tells me that she thinks it very unlikely that the NHS ever issued nurses' watches since its inception in the 1950s.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

As a point of interest, the type of watch you refer to I will service "Free of any charges" my way of giving something back to a profession that give so much to me, as a child. If you need my assistance, just shout.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

simon2 said:


> As a point of interest, the type of watch you refer to I will service "Free of any charges" my way of giving something back to a profession that give so much to me, as a child. If you need my assistance, just shout.


 I'm sure most will join me in acknowledging your very generous offer, Simon.

Thank you.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rob the magpie (Feb 18, 2018)

Ullevi said:


> Not issued by the NHS as Rog says. My wife's was bought for her by her father in the late 70s and she tells me that she thinks it very unlikely that the NHS ever issued nurses' watches since its inception in the 1950s.


 Thanks for your feedback, it's very much appreciated. Did your wife's watch actually have NHS printed on the watch at all? This one has it on both the dial & the fob. Thanks!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

How about a couple of pics?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

For any of the more recent members on here who won't have seen this thread from a few years ago, I managed to reunite a nurse with her treasured fob watch in 2014. I'd found it in an ebay joblot, and as it was no use to me I offered it up initially free of charge to anyone on here who wanted it. Someone suggested trying to find the original owner instead (her name was engraved on the clasp) and that's exactly what I did.

Anyway, if anyone is interested in the story with a feelgood factor, here's a link:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/90540-for-every-fine-nurse/&tab=comments&do=embed&comment=906189&embedComment=906189&embedDo=findComment#comment-906189

:rltrlt:


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice offer by Simon, top man.

Thinking NHS marked fob watches, being/still in the NHS for a good few years, the only time I can think when NHS would have been put on the watches was possibly for an award or long service presentation, that said the items that I have been given have an accompanying inscription or name.

I don't remember a standard 'NHS' issue at all, and as has been mentioned, the freely available fob watches today are usually a small quartz movement inside a removable silicone casing (many differing colour options), the same shape as the traditional fob watch, but much more favourable in terms of infection control, with traditional metal and wrist watches being bad practice.

Anyway, first post for many years, lurked a lot, sold all the soviets and the Seiko's...oh how I miss them, I knew I would...and finally starting the foray once again, full circle.

All the best.

Rich


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

Hospitals will still pay for Nurse's fob watches hence they being available in the NHS catalogues as they are deemed a required piece of equipment: https://my.supplychain.nhs.uk/Catalogue/browse/44264/fob-watches?CoreListRequest=BrowseAll

It's also entirely possible that the OP's watch was a presentation piece given by the hospital board on passing an exam, for instance. Rather like these young ladies presented with watches on International Nurses' day: https://www.nursingtimes.net/roles/district-and-community-nurses/fob-watches-to-thank-norfolk-nursing-staff-on-nurses-day/5084939.article


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Apparently fob watches weren't compulsory. Jewellery wasn't allowed but a watch kept in a uniform pocket was fine as long as it had a second hand for taking pulses or whatever. So the Boz informs me :thumbsup:


----------



## Ullevi (Feb 7, 2017)

Rob the magpie said:


> Thanks for your feedback, it's very much appreciated. Did your wife's watch actually have NHS printed on the watch at all? This one has it on both the dial & the fob. Thanks!


 No these were usually bought individually from jewellers and did not have NHS branding on them.

You can still buy nurses' fob watches from many jewellers ( I've not seen NHS branded ones myself).


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Got to admit when I met the young Mrs RWP I wasn't looking at the watch, pretty in a uniform and cap


----------



## Ullevi (Feb 7, 2017)

MyrridinEmrys said:


> Hospitals will still pay for Nurse's fob watches hence they being available in the NHS catalogues as they are deemed a required piece of equipment: https://my.supplychain.nhs.uk/Catalogue/browse/44264/fob-watches?CoreListRequest=BrowseAll
> 
> It's also entirely possible that the OP's watch was a presentation piece given by the hospital board on passing an exam, for instance. Rather like these young ladies presented with watches on International Nurses' day: https://www.nursingtimes.net/roles/district-and-community-nurses/fob-watches-to-thank-norfolk-nursing-staff-on-nurses-day/5084939.article


 Not general experience of those of us with decades of frontline experience in the NHS.

Whether this type of thing happened in exceptional circumstances, I cannot say, but it was not happening routinely across the entire NHS.

Apparently, long service wristwatches were a common gift decades ago. This practice was superseded decades ago by giving gift tokens or money (in with pay packet). My wife thinks most long service gifts were stopped many years ago by the NHS.

However it has been known for colleagues to arrange for a party or gift for someone reaching a milestone or retirement, but not as an official NHS award.

Believe me, things have changed over the last 4 decades in the NHS in terms of looking after and caring about staff. And not for the better.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Ullevi said:


> Not general experience of those of us with decades of frontline experience in the NHS.
> 
> Whether this type of thing happened in exceptional circumstances, I cannot say, but it was not happening routinely across the entire NHS.
> 
> ...


 Nurses no longer train on the wards......causing nursing shortages and in some minds a lack of real nursing training.

The Boz never heard of presentation watches. :yes:


----------



## Rob the magpie (Feb 18, 2018)

Chromejob said:


> How about a couple of pics?


 I shall post some pictures tomorrow once I've fathomed out how to post them. I apologise in advance for my lack of photography skills, I'm still new here! I've taken a few pictures so I'll post them tomorrow & all feedback is welcome. I'm off to bed now, it's been a long day! :Snore:


----------



## Rob the magpie (Feb 18, 2018)

simon2 said:


> As a point of interest, the type of watch you refer to I will service "Free of any charges" my way of giving something back to a profession that give so much to me, as a child. If you need my assistance, just shout.


 That is very generous of you, thank you!


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

My wife goes through them like nobody's business, I just don't think they are of a good standard!
Now here's another piece or nurses apparel that will last forever, the buckle. When the wife got her degree I bought her a nurses belt buckle from the 1880's with Birmingham hallmark, then she changed jobs and had to wear scrubs. Grrrr


----------



## Rob the magpie (Feb 18, 2018)

Faze said:


> My wife goes through them like nobody's business, I just don't think they are of a good standard!
> Now here's another piece or nurses apparel that will last forever, the buckle. When the wife got her degree I bought her a nurses belt buckle from the 1880's with Birmingham hallmark, then she changed jobs and had to wear scrubs. Grrrr


 You can pick them up for about £3 to £7 new for the cheap ones (I might have seen them for less than that come to think of it...) but I can't find one anywhere else that has NHS printed on it like this one. I've searched the web & can't even find a picture of one. Now it appears that nobody has come across one before one here either which is a bit strange! I'll post some pictures shortly once I've worked out how you do it. I'm new to using forums (well, posting on them that is!)


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

Will be interesting to see this. My wife (nurse) has never heard of them being officially issued, marked NHS or otherwise. The nurses can still wear metal watches in our Trust area, must admit, hadn't thought of the infection control etc angle that silicone ones could help with.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

**Waiting for pictures..**


----------



## Rob the magpie (Feb 18, 2018)

Biker said:


> **Waiting for pictures..**


 This might seem like a dumb question but... how do I upload my photos? I'm not used to using forums... yet.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

@Rob the magpie Have a read of this this thread Rob - should help you out.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/103087-how-to-post-a-picture-on-the-forum-new-for-2016/


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Just as a piece of useless(ful) information, the first recorded use of the TIMEX name was prior to October 1945, and was on Nurses Watches (presumably the upside down fob watch to pin to the uniform), with US Time thencreating the "TIMEX" brand as a trademark in 1945. :yes:


----------



## Rob the magpie (Feb 18, 2018)

DJH584 said:


> @Rob the magpie Have a read of this this thread Rob - should help you out.
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/103087-how-to-post-a-picture-on-the-forum-new-for-2016/


 Thank you! I'll have a read & get some pictures uploaded ASAP! :thumbs_up:


----------



## Rob the magpie (Feb 18, 2018)

I've finally managed to get the pictures up as promised thanks to @DJH584, that was incredibly helpful so thank you! I'm not the world's best photographer so please be kind, haha! All feedback & information is appreciated, cheers!


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Good pics......still doesn't explain why nurses asked to comment have never seen an NHS logo on a nurses fob watch. How old is it, maybe it's a recent thing, certainly not around in the late sixties and early seventies in this area :thumbsup:

It's quartz so it's not older than the seventies, and probably a fair bit later.


----------



## Rob the magpie (Feb 18, 2018)

RWP said:


> Good pics......still doesn't explain why nurses asked to comment have never seen an NHS logo on a nurses fob watch. How old is it, maybe it's a recent thing, certainly not around in the late sixties and early seventies in this area :thumbsup:
> 
> It's quartz so it's not older than the seventies, and probably a fair bit later.


 Thanks! I'm not sure how old it is to be honest, that's one of the things I'm trying to find out. I was thinking maybe eighties/early nineties but without any feedback from someone who's worked in the NHS & actually seen one before this might be quite difficult to date!


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

There's an identical watch here but with a UNISON logo on the clasp. The watch face has the NHS logo as does the OP's:

http://stuffmine.com/Listing/Details/6466309


----------



## Rob the magpie (Feb 18, 2018)

MyrridinEmrys said:


> There's an identical watch here but with a UNISON logo on the clasp. The watch face has the NHS logo as does the OP's:
> 
> http://stuffmine.com/Listing/Details/6466309


 @MyrridinEmrys than you for posting this, it's the closest one to the one I've got that I've seen so far!


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

Rob the magpie said:


> @MyrridinEmrys than you for posting this, it's the closest one to the one I've got that I've seen so far!


 Perhaps they were on sale from UNISON for members with a choice of logo on the clasp. Or even through the Nursing press: Nursing Times, Nursing Mirror (now defunct), Nursing Standard etc.

The one in the link's logo says 'NHS 60' which will be in celebration of 60 years since the NHS inception in 1948, so that watch is not that old (2008.)


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It could be that some enterprising "company" was trying to "monetize" on the NHS brand to promote a fake product?

I remember that the old Smiths nurses fob watches didn't make reference to the NHS or any other organisation, they were what they were.

Watches for a purpose.


----------



## Rob the magpie (Feb 18, 2018)

MyrridinEmrys said:


> Perhaps they were on sale from UNISON for members with a choice of logo on the clasp. Or even through the Nursing press: Nursing Times, Nursing Mirror (now defunct), Nursing Standard etc.
> 
> The one in the link's logo says 'NHS 60' which will be in celebration of 60 years since the NHS inception in 1948, so that watch is not that old (2008.)


 In regards to the Unison watch that could well be the case, and maybe with this one too but there's no reference to a year or anything anywhere on it so it's still got me scratching my head!



Stan said:


> It could be that some enterprising "company" was trying to "monetize" on the NHS brand to promote a fake product?
> 
> I remember that the old Smiths nurses fob watches didn't make reference to the NHS or any other organisation, they were what they were.
> 
> Watches for a purpose.


 Now this is interesting, and seems to tally up with the fact that nobody has ever seen one before? I only paid £1 for it so if it's micky mouse I'm not going to be too disheartened as I bought it to wear on my overalls when I'm welding or in my workshop so that I don't have to dig my watch out of my pocket with dirty hands! I wear a pocket watch usually because I don't like wearing things around my wrist which is a shame as I have a vast amount of vintage wristwatches (pocket watches too though! :biggrin: ) Thanks for your help!


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Stan said:


> It could be that some enterprising "company" was trying to "monetize" on the NHS brand to promote a fake product?
> 
> I remember that the old Smiths nurses fob watches didn't make reference to the NHS or any other organisation, they were what they were.
> 
> Watches for a purpose.


 Stan, Stan, Stan, when you mentioned Smiths Nurses watch i thought mmm? What would they be like?

So a quick visit to the old eBay and a single bid of £4.99 and £3.50 Postage brought me the watch below, however as it was a hospice sale i sent a donation off to them as I presumed that it would have fetched more.

Smiths Nurses watch by Paul, on Flickr

Smiths Nurses watch by Paul, on Flickr

Smiths Nurses watch by Paul, on Flickr

Smiths Nurses watch by Paul, on Flickr

Smiths Nurses watch by Paul, on Flickr

Smiths Nurses watch by Paul, on Flickr

Handwinding and "well loved/used"? other incomings have got in the way of sharing until now.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Interesting watch with history, and a great gesture to the hospice :thumbsup:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

One here on WightBay, been on sale for weeks...

https://www.wightbay.com/ryde/fashion/nurses-fob-watch-5573619/

mike


----------

